# Controlador de Fuerza



## Caia (Ago 9, 2007)

Hola, tengo de tarea hacer un sistema que me permita controlar una fuerza, es para la matria de Control. 

Pense en hacer un sistema de lazo abierto en el cual sacando diferentes salidas de % de PWM pudiera mover un solenoide, es decir, si le doy con el micro un 90% (en alto) a la entrada del solenoide me de una fuerza tambien de su 90%. 

El problema es que no se como hacer un solenoide que tenga una parte movil. 

se entiende mi duda??? no se como hacer esa parte que transformadorrme lo electrico a mecanico


----------



## ciri (Ago 9, 2007)

MM.. un poco mas de explicaciones! por favor.


----------

